# Jij gaat heeel ver schoppen in het koelvak



## motorhead

Hello , can someone help me with this:
Jij gaat heeel ver schoppen in het koelvak


Mybe it sounds like "you must heal and kick they".
I don't know if there is a vulgar content , so sorry if it is and I'll delete in immediatly.


----------



## jippie

motorhead said:


> Hello , can someone help me with this:
> Jij gaat heeel ver schoppen in het koelvak
> 
> 
> Mybe it sounds like "you must heal and kick they".
> I don't know if there is a vulgar content , so sorry if it is and I'll delete in immediatly.


 
They probably mean: 'Jij gaat *het* heel ver schoppen in het koelvak' = you will get very far (in the sense of 'you will be very successful') in the profession of cooling.... Doesn't make much sense to me, but I would need more context to think of something else. 

'Ver schoppen' can also have the literal meaning of 'kick far', a ball for example. But that makes even less sense here.

Sorry I can't be more helpful, maybe some of the other Dutch are more creative?


----------



## Suehil

'Je gaat heel ver' means something like 'you go too far' or 'you're going overboard' or 'you're being very extreme' (I can't think of a really good colloquial English equivalent) and 'het koelvak' is a cooling compartment.  It still doesn't make a lot of sense unless the context is that of someone being reprimanded for playing football in a walk-in 'fridge.


----------



## Joannes

One's being creative with the language, no doubt about that. The sentence literally makes no sense at all.

I'm inclined to combine both given views.  I would guess the speaker meant *je gaat het heel ver schoppen*, 'you're going to make it, go far (in the world)'. I would not analyse the *vak* part as 'profession' though, I agree with Suehill's 'cooling compartment'. But note that *koelvak* could also mean - but not _quite_ common - the part of a supermarket where products that need to be cooled are stored (I don't know an English equivalent).

Now, does this make sense: 'you're really going to make it in the cooling compartment'? No, obviously it doesn't. We're in need of context, but I can think of contexts where the adressee could be said in a creative way to be kind of cold-hearted, or frigid.


----------



## Freston

I agree the original sentence is probably "Jij gaat het heel ver schoppen in het koelvak". It would not make any sense otherwise.

I read this sentence as an insult. To show it, I'll divide it in it's parts first.

"Jij gaat het heel ver schoppen" has two meanings:
1) You are going to kick it far (=literal)
2) You are going to reach distant goals (as in: a promising career, setting up a great business, that sort of thing)

So this is the positive part

"Koelvak", as in the "cooling compartment" in a supermarket for example. Having a job there is not a high status job.

So saying "Jij gaat het heel ver schoppen in het koelvak" is like saying: "You'll be a great dish washer someday".

BUT

It could also be a threat. Because if they mean the cooling compartment in a morgue, it means you'll be a great corpse. Someone saying something like that has seen to many mafia movies.

---

Both meanings reflect the negative attitude of the speaker, and it's not a sentence I'd say myself. But as far as translating goes, this is the best I could do. I hope it's helpful.


----------



## motorhead

I don't know what's s the context but thanks for the help


----------



## Sakty

Isn't this from a commercial from Albert Hein?

"jij gaat het het heel ver schoppen........,in het koelvak"

If you ment from this commercial , then it is ment in a sarcastic way.


----------

